# Muzzy Deer Hunt Advice



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

This upcoming season will be my first muzzleloader hunt ever... I've always just hunted the general season rifle hunts which are usually later in the the month of October. Can anyone offer some advice about what it's like to hunt deer in late Sept/early Oct? I imagine that I would most likely have to hunt higher than normal if the weather is still pretty hot or hope for some early cold weather to push them lower. Should I make hunting around water more of a priority? Totally new to this! Just for info, I'll be hunting the Cache unit.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

My favorite hunt...The weather up high is usually nice and crisp in the morning and then warms up during the day. As far as water sources, just watch the weather. If we get some rain the deer won't be so tied to water. Sitting on a piece of water is always a good tactic when it's not rainy. 

Last night's storm was perfect timing for next week's lucky Cache archers. The water and mud holes got filled up a week before the hunt. 

The muzzy hunt can be really warm sometimes during the day so you'll need to make plans for getting the hide off of your animal and getting it off the mountain fast. 

I've had really good luck in the early afternoons on muzzy hunts by sitting down in a travel lane between the deer's thick daytime cover and a water source or feeding area. I know of some trails to a particular water source surrounded by grass, sage, and wildflowers. I sit quietly and watch those trails that lead to the spot. I've picked off three bucks from the same spot in the last five years.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

BirdDogger- 
Thanks for the reply! I appreciate the tips.. I'm stoked for the hunt to start next month. I'll have to keep spending time out in the hills and pay attention to the moisture in the area.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Make sure you have an extra cooler with lots of ice in order to debone the deer and store the meat. 8 out of 10 years it's too hot to hang the deer for more than over night. And then only if you shoot it late in the day. An early morning kill usually means you are back at camp skinning and cutting it up. Of course, if you shoot it far from any way to get a vehicle to it, you will be doing that on the mountain right after the kill.

That is the same unit I drew and we might run into each other during the hunt.

Good luck!


----------

